# Iam preparing a new zochi



## WuPu (Oct 27, 2022)

T'his new zochi..will change the underground Tai Chi as we know we it. I zi thi zi thi thi +o+ snap(s)
snap(z) back to your intellect lvl. "Be" comes more "be" comes monster self. "Bee" "becomes."
Follow the bee metaphor till you find a good hive and don't hide out th'ere forever.


----------



## WuPu (Oct 27, 2022)

I'm back. Follow the "I zi thi zi thi thi +o+" form idea and I will continue "that" thought to add to the ideals and philosophies of the zochi.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 28, 2022)

Yes! I will!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2022)

WuPu said:


> T'his new zochi..will change the underground Tai Chi as we know we it. I zi thi zi thi thi +o+ snap(s)
> snap(z) back to your intellect lvl. "Be" comes more "be" comes monster self. "Bee" "becomes."
> Follow the bee metaphor till you find a good hive and don't hide out th'ere forever.





WuPu said:


> I'm back. Follow the "I zi thi zi thi thi +o+" form idea and I will continue "that" thought to add to the ideals and philosophies of the zochi.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Oct 29, 2022)

Zochi is one of M. Bison's pals.  So I agree.


----------



## WuPu (Nov 3, 2022)

Creates a "thought/idea" for you to build on


----------



## WuPu (Nov 3, 2022)

Builds on "thought/idea" with you


----------



## WuPu (Nov 3, 2022)

Building on "thought/idea" with a "more then fighting" plan


----------



## WuPu (Nov 3, 2022)

Building on a "thought/idea" with a "templar" plan


----------



## WuPu (Nov 3, 2022)

Honor Vow


----------



## WuPu (Nov 3, 2022)

Start following the path to underwater zen feeling


----------



## WuPu (Nov 3, 2022)

Continues walk w/existence


----------



## WuPu (Nov 3, 2022)

God will you give them a sign


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Nov 3, 2022)

What is going on here?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2022)

I keep reading zochi but I keep thinking.....


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 5, 2022)

I feel dumber for having read this.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 5, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I feel dumber for having read this.


You just didn't follow the bee metaphor!!! ORRR you did, but you hid out th'ere forever.


----------



## WuPu (Nov 6, 2022)

This was a prophecy with the Gods so your life is ruined


----------



## WuPu (Nov 6, 2022)

Tried quoting but a hacker hacked the web. Guess I care.. o' well, daresdevil


----------



## drop bear (Nov 7, 2022)

Beatnik is a lost art.


----------



## WuPu (Nov 7, 2022)

Ral


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 8, 2022)

You seem like a person who cares a lot. About what, I have no idea.


----------



## Steve (Nov 8, 2022)

I can't wait for season two.


----------

